# Schöne, alte Spiegelreflex



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Juni 2003)

Moin zusammen,

wollte mal fragen, was es so für schöne alte Modelle (Spiegelreflexkameras) gibt. Ich habe im Moment eine Voigtländer VSL-1, die ist aber leider nur geliehen und irgendwann wollte ich mal eine andere haben.

Das heißt, sie sollte in etwa so aussehen: ISO-Zahl einstellen, Belichtungszeit, Filmzurückspuldrehknopf , Spanner, Auslöser, etc.

Das ist auch an der VSL dran und es wäre schön, wenn ich in etwa eine ähnliche bekommen könnte. Dachte da so an eBay. *g*

Schonmal danke im Voraus,
mfg gouraud

P.S.: sollte nicht allzu teuer sein


----------



## cater (3. Juni 2003)

Also ich hab derzeit eine Praktica DTL3, die hat alles, was du willst =) und Belichtungsmesser (der bei meiner leider kaputt is)

kriegst du bei ebay bestimmt für max. 50 EUR. Die hat ein M42 Objektivgewinde, wozu du bei ebay ziemlich viele Objektive günstig bekommst (ich hab ein 28mm WW für 15 EUR bekommen).

Ein paar (leider noch wenige) Bilder damit kannst du hier sehen: carlob.deviantart.com // cberg.de

Carlo


----------



## Lord Brain (6. Juni 2003)

Ich habe auch eine Praktica DTL3 und kann dieses Modell nur empfehlen...der Sound des Auslösers und des Spanners sind ein einfach göttlich 

Sonst ist vielleicht noch die Canon AE-1 nennen...habe bis jetzt nur gutes über dieses Modell gehört.

Aber ich glaube, die Praktica ist ein Stück billiger.


----------



## Vitalis (8. Juni 2003)

Ich frag mich warum es unbedingt eine so alte sein muß. An Deiner Stelle würde ich drauf achten, daß im Sucher eine Belichtungsmesser-Skala eingeblendet wird, damit Du jederzeit überprüfen kannst, ob die Einstellungen richtig sind. Und es sollten auch Objektive dafür beschaffbar sein, Du willst ja schließlich nicht nur mit 50mm oder so fotografieren, oder?

Die Canon AE-1 klingt vernünftig 
http://www.ciao.com/Canon_AE1_Programm__370015


----------



## cater (8. Juni 2003)

wie schon gesagt, hat die praktiva dtl3 einen *belichtungsmesser*, und die kriegst massig viele *objektive* (nicht nur 50mm) für wenig geld bei ebay =)

@lord brain: wie gut funktioniet bei dir der belichtungsmesser (vor allem drinnen)? da meiner hin ist, muss ich immer schätzen, was draußen ganz gut geht, nur bei kunstlich eben nicht so. und eine reparatur kostet um die satte 70 EUR, was über dem ebay-preis der kamera selbst liegt.

carlo


----------



## Lord Brain (9. Juni 2003)

@cater
Mein Belichtungsmesser ist in einwandfreiem Zustand und funktioniert dementsprechend. Manchmal hab ich aber das Gefühl, das er ab und zu "zu hell" anzeigt und das dann die Bilder, nach entsprechenden Blendeinstellungen, etwas zu dunkel werden...naja...manchma is scho komisch


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Ich frag mich warum es unbedingt eine so alte sein muß.*



Belichtungsmesser ist doch dran.
Eine neue SLR ist mir Sicherheit zu teuer.
Deswegen alte.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (19. Juni 2003)

Na gut, ich greife den Thread nochmal auf für ne kurze "Umfrage". Wollte dann doch Ende des Jahres eine neuere kaufen und deswegen wollte ich mal fragen welche.

Im Auge habe ich die EOS 300, EOS 3000N und EOS 300V (wobei die noch ein bisschen teuer zu sein scheint)

Preis sollte um die 250 € mit einem Standard-Objektiv sein... ALLERhöchstens aber 300 €.

Gibt es auch Einsteiger-Modelle von Nikon? Also, welche würdet ihr so empfehlen?


----------



## corsanostra (22. Juni 2003)

Was habt ihr nur gegen alte Spiegelreflex-Kameras?

Komme ursprünglich aus dem Ostteil des Landes und habe von meinem Opa noch 2 Spiegelreflex daheim.. mit der lassen sich einwandfreie und hochwertige Fotos schiessen... und das Problem mit dem Belichtungsmesser lässt sich ja mit Zusatzgeräten und ein wenig Erfahrung ausgleichen.. oder?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. Juni 2003)

Ich hab ja nichts gegen alte... ich will aber trotzdem eine neue haben


----------



## Vitalis (22. Juni 2003)

gouraud, wir haben vorhin im IRC ein wenig darüber gelabert..
Die Canon AE-1 scheint wirklich sehr vernünftig zu sein, vor allem bekommst Du da gute Objektive für recht wenig Geld. Wenn Du Dir eine neue Kamera kaufst, mußt Du dich mit "Glasscherben" abfinden wenn Du kein Vermögen ausgeben willst  lightbox hat noch gemeint, die Canon T90 sei sehr gut, ist wohl die Oberklasse der Kameras ohne Autofokus. 

Das Einzige was mir als Nachteil einfällt, ist eben der fehlende Autofokus. Mußt halt wissen ob Du den brauchst, ich persönlich brauch den nicht für meine Zwecke. Ansonsten bieten diese beiden Cams zum Teil mehr als diese Neuen. Man hat eine Abblendtaste, im Sucher gibt es "Scharfstell-Hilfen" und Zeit-/Blendenautomatik gibt es auch.

*Canon Kameras*
Canon AE-1 Program
Canon T90

Canon AE-1 Foto


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. Juni 2003)

Also die T90 ist schon teuer... da doch lieber die eos 3000N 
Die AE-1 hat 56 mm Objektivdurchmesser oder? An Rotfiltern z.B. hab ich bei eBay nichts in der Größe gefunden.

Also ich weiß nicht, ob es da nicht vielleicht besser ist, doch eine neuere zu kaufen. Was meinst du mit Glasscherben?

Und Autofokus kann manchmal echt nicht schaden. Wie gesagt, bisher hab ich den nicht vermisst. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Vitalis (23. Juni 2003)

> Also ich weiß nicht, ob es da nicht vielleicht besser ist, doch eine neuere zu kaufen. Was meinst du mit Glasscherben?


Also 3000N/300V vs. AE-1/T90


*3000N/300V*
Keine Abblendtaste, man kann also im Sucher die Schärfentiefe nicht kontrollieren, sondern sieht immer die Schärfe-Ebene der kleinsten Blende.
Keine Hilfestellung im Sucher beim manuellen Fokussieren, weil die Kameras auf Autofokus getrimmt sind.
Der AF der 3000N ist unter Umständen nicht der schnellste/zuverlässigste (weil Einsteigerkamera) und dadurch in vielen Situationen eventuell unbrauchbar, und dann hast Du manuell keine Hilfe im Sucher...
Vernünftige Objektive für diese neuen Kameras sind sehr teuer. Mit Glasscherbe mein ich, daß die günstigen Objektive eine geringe Lichtstärke haben. Z.B. ein Zoom 35mm-80mm mit kleinster Blende 4-5,6. Das hat zur Folge: Bei wenig Licht kann man nicht mehr verwacklungsfrei fotografieren und die Schärfentiefe ist viel größer als bei kleineren Anfangsblenden, man kann den Hintergrund also kaum in Unschärfe verschwinden lassen. Dieses Foto hab ich mit so einem Objektiv geschossen, siehst Du wie scharf der Hintergrund noch ist, obwohl ich die Blende weit geöffnet habe? Und verwackelt ist es auch noch ein wenig, was man hier jetzt nicht sieht. Du willst Doch sicher auch sowas machen können, oder?  Außerdem sind diese günstigen Objektive natürlich auch in anderen Punkten nicht so gut...
*AE-1/T90:*
Abblendtaste ist vorhanden
Im Sucher Hilfe beim manuellen Fokussieren. Vielleicht hast Du das auch bei Deiner alten Kamera. Ein Kreis mittig im Sucher, der "verpixelt" wenn das Motiv unscharf ist, oder was ähnliches?
Man kann gute lichtstarke Objektive für relativ wenig Geld bekommen.
Es muß nicht die teure T90 sein, die AE-1 ist auch sehr gut.

So, jetzt hab ich alles nachgeplappert, was mir Bubi und lightbox eingetrichtert haben .. aber najo.. Du mußt wissen was Dir wichtig ist gouraud, ich persönlich brauch einfach Objektive, die Lichtstark sind. Auf Autofokus kann ich gerne verzichten, habe sowieso meistens die Erfahrung gemacht, daß der oft nicht richtig funktioniert bzw. nicht so wie man es möchte. Und das Fehlen dieser Scharfstellhilfe im Sucher ist ein großer ****** sag ich Dir  Das gleiche gilt für die Abblendtaste.

Vitalis


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Juni 2003)

Das mit dem manuellen Fokus ist schon uhm... beschissen 
Ich werd mal sehen, was so angeboten wird...

Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe...
Von Nikon gibt's auch keine "neueren" preisfreundlichen Modelle? Nur so zum Vergleich, weil wir bisher nur über Canon geredet haben...


----------



## Vitalis (23. Juni 2003)

Bei Nikon sind die Objektive noch teurer 
Achja, der Gewindedurchmesser ist je nach Objektiv verschieden.


----------



## scout (25. Juni 2003)

*manuell fokusieren bei autofokus*

wenn ich bei einer aurofokus manuell fokusier,sehe ich doch genau gleich obs scharf wird oder nicht.oder hab ich das was ihr sagt falsch verstanden?


----------



## Vitalis (25. Juni 2003)

Man sieht die Schärfeebene genau gleich, ja. Aber man muß oft schon sehr genau hingucken und sich Zeit lassen, wenn man etwas bestimmtes scharf haben möchte. Bei guten/alten Kameras gibt es dafür eine Hilfe im Sucher.

Schau Dir mal diese Seite an.

Zitat daraus: 
"Zur manuellen Scharfstellung finden sich zwei Hilfsmittel bei den meisten Spiegelreflexkameras. Abgesehen von der Möglichkeit, die Schärfe nach Augenmass auf der Mattscheibe scharfzustellen, sind meistens ein Schnittbildindikator und Mikroprismen vorhanden. Häufig ist ein Mikroprismenring um einen Schnittbildindikator wie abgebildet angeordnet. Der Schnittbildindikator zeigt Unschärfen durch seitlichen Versatz senkrechter Strukturen an, er erlaubt sehr genaues Scharfstellen und seine Handhabung ist leicht zu erlernen. Die Mikroprismen zeigen die Unschärfe durch grobes Auflösen der Strukturen, mit einiger Übung erlauben sie eine sehr schnelle Scharfeinstellung. Bei Kameras, die es erlauben, die Sucherscheibe auszuwechseln, hat man die Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Scharfeinstellhilfen oder Hilfsmitteln wie einem zusätzlichen Gitternetz."

Hier steht auch noch was dazu. 

So etwas haben neuere Autofokus-Kameras nicht mehr, was ich sehr schlecht finde..


----------



## Werner_O (12. Oktober 2003)

Ich selber verwende noch eine uralte Minolta XE-1, und die macht immer noch tolle Bilder!

Die kann noch manuell auf die Arbeitsblende abgeblendet werden, 'Mikroprismen-Ring' und 'Schnittbildindikator' sind ebenfalls onboard und ermöglichen präzises manuelles Scharfstellen (da möchte ich mich zu 100% der Meinung des letzten Beitrags von Vitalis anschließen), der stufenlose Verschluß (von Leica) ist seidenweich und die mechanische Robustheit ist sagenhaft (wahrscheinlich jenseits von fast allen aktuellen SLR-Kameras).

'Mangels' Motortransport und AF braucht diese Kamera auch nur minimal Strom und benötigt nur zwei preiswerte Knopfzellen, welche zudem auch sehr lange halten (ich schätze mal mindestens 40 36er-Filme).
Dagegen sind aktuelle AF-Kameras echte Stromfresser, welche zumeist die sündhaft teuren Lithium-Batterien brauchen, die oft schon nach wenigen Filmen leer sind und erneuert werden müssen. Das geht mit der Zeit richtig ins Geld!

Fazit:
Auch alte SLR-Kameras können noch sehr gute Aufnahmen machen (nicht nur meine angesprochene XE-1 - z.B. die Modelle Minolta XD 7 und Canon AE-1 bzw. A-1 sind inzwischen zu regelrechten 'Klassikern' geworden und erfreuen sich nach wie vor bleibender Beliebtheit).
Zudem gibt es sehr gute Objektive für diese Kameras, welche auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt relativ günstig zu erhalten sind - die sind zwar 'alt', aber optisch oft besser 'neue' AF-Objektive. Hier kann man ebenfalls viel Geld sparen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## DLDS (12. Oktober 2003)

ganz klar NIKON F3

die oldie Profikiste schlecht hin ! Die lässt keine Wünsche offen und macht einfach eine riesen Menge Spass beim fotografieren. 

schau mal bei ebay, da geht die gut übern Tisch


----------

